

Classical literature  mit.edu - iblz
http://classics.mit.edu/Browse/index.html

======
cogburnd02
Quite good. Project Gutenberg, Wikisource, Wikilivres, the Internet Archive,
and fourmilab (John walker's website) also have cool stuff. This is now added
to my list.

